# Some nice Grass Carp



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

So I discovered I have two places to fish for Grass Carp and put a ton of time this past weekend into figuring them out. End result was two really nice fish, one that ate long blades of grass tied onto a hook and the other hit bread that was kneaded into a dough ball. I just put the hook about 4-5 inches under the bobber to keep it by the surface... wrote more about it on my blog but thought I'd share a photo here.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Very nice. My favorite method for catching grassers is bread fished on top of the water. They are not always the greatest fighters - until you get them near the net.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice Amur!


----------

